# USC Interactive Media



## ajk (Nov 18, 2013)

Is there anyone here who is part of USC's IM program, or happens to know anyone in the program? I'm curious about portfolios from successful applicants, and whether previous game design experience is necessary?  

My prior creative work has mostly been film-related. Screenplays, short stories, a short film, and  internships at production companies. Even if this is a SCA's program, I'm not sure this is what they're looking for.

I've known a few people who have gotten into top producing programs, despite never having directed a film.  Anyone ever heard of something similar in the IM program and prior design experience?

Thanks so much! With deadlines approaching, I'm starting to feel pretty darn nervous.


----------

